# [APP] COPY STORAGE 15 gigs free!



## Bajanman (Feb 2, 2013)

Just letting my fellow Sammy owners know about a new cloud storage option, most similar to Dropbox but not unlike Box (minus the upload limit), Google Drive, SugarSync, etc.

As a limited time launch bonus, they're offering a 5GB bonus storage to who use a referral link.

It's as simple as click the link, sign up, confirm your email address, install the app to your phone or desktop and you're done.

https://copy.com?r=92J6VN

Enjoy your 15GB FREE cloud storage.

I should add that the storage is permanent, and will not expire after 2 years, unlike Dropbox's promotional storage bumps

Edit: Copy have responded to Google increasing users' storage across Google+, Google Drive etc and have decided to increase Copy users' storage to 15GB too. So enjoy your free storage!

ENJOY 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you sir appreciate it!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bajanman (Feb 2, 2013)

gnex0422 said:


> Thank you sir appreciate it!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


Glad I can help.. what's the best part is the upload limits!! NOT like box where your max upload is like 250mb. Unless you're paying. This is free luv it! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------

